# Washburn WG587 Electric Guitar>any good?



## Zane (May 29, 2006)

I want to beging playing a seven string guitar and im looking for a good beginner Is the WG587 any good it dropped from 950 to 200 and got great reviews but i thought i would post here and see if anyone new anything about it. 

http://www.music123.com/Washburn-WG587-Electric-Guitar-i20396.music


----------



## Firebeard (May 29, 2006)

I don't think those guitars ever sold for $950, EVER! I've played one in a store that actually based their prices off online music stores. I walked out laughing because the sales guy wouldn't budge @ $500 when they were on ebay occasionally for $300. They're nice guitars I say begin with what you want to and upgrade from there. If this is the guitar you want, you can't go wrong. I prefered the tune-o version over the floating trem version but thats just me. 

Welcome to the board by the way!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 29, 2006)

its about the best thing you'll get new for 200$.. i knew a guy that had one, and he bought it for 50$.. lol.


----------



## Firebeard (May 29, 2006)

Has anyone checked out the Washburn X-17? It's $200 at Sam Ash but everytime I go in there they don't have any so I'm thinking it's a website only deal. If I can't get my hands on it somewhere I don't need it!


----------



## bostjan (May 29, 2006)

Sam, go to the Sam Ash in Castleton, IN, they have a ton of the X-7's there!

Also, this is confusing, but there were two or more models of WG-587.

The original model was Korean, with a LFR, H/S/H w/ coil taps on the 'buckers. It plays and sounds like a dream. Then they made an Indonesian model with tune-o-matic and H/H, that is not nearly as high in quality. The original model was meant to compete with the Ibanez RG7420. I would highly reccomend this model, if you can find one. These did originally go for top dollar (more than RG7420), but the price plummeted when the Indonesian models came out, since there was a great deal of confusion over the price.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zane (May 29, 2006)

wow, i was wondering why the price whent down so far..cool
But looking at discriptions on the net i cant figure out if its the Korean of indonesian model. im Pritty new to guitars so if you dont mind me asking whats a LFR and a H/S/H,H/H Thanks


----------



## Shannon (May 29, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Sam, go to the Sam Ash in Castleton, IN, they have a ton of the X-7's there!
> 
> Also, this is confusing, but there were two or more models of WG-587.
> 
> ...



Well, there's that. But when Washburn discontinued them, Sam Ash bought the remaining stock which was about 700 of them. Since they bought in bulk, they can offer them at a low price.


----------



## Ripptyde (May 29, 2006)

Zane said:


> whats a LFR and a H/S/H,H/H Thanks



LFR: Licensed Floyd Rose

H/S/H: Humbucker/Single Coil/Humbucker

H/H: Humbucker/Humbucker


----------



## Zane (May 29, 2006)

Ok another Q what washburn is better the wg-587 or the x-7?
Thanks Ripptyde!


----------



## bostjan (May 29, 2006)

Zane said:


> wow, i was wondering why the price whent down so far..cool
> But looking at discriptions on the net i cant figure out if its the Korean of indonesian model. im Pritty new to guitars so if you dont mind me asking whats a *LFR* and a *H/S/H,H/H* Thanks



LFR=Licensed Floyd Rose Tremolo. This is the locking Bridge and Nut system that allows you to do whammy dive bombs without going out of tune.

H/S/H=Humbucker/Single Coil/Humbucker Pickup configuration. Humbuckers have two coils wired with reverse polarity and winding to cancel out low frequency noise, whilst Single Coil pickups have a brighter tone.

The coil taps I refered to, (which I've been corrected on before, I'm still not sure if the proper term is "coil tap" or "coil splitter," but the manufacturer says they are "coil taps.") turn the Humbuckers into Single Coils for a wider variety of tones.

EDIT: Someone beat me to it.

I'd prefer the 587, but I've tried three X-17's at Sam Ash. The guitars all had an awful set-up on them, so it was hard to tell what the quality was like.


----------



## Firebeard (May 29, 2006)

bostjan said:


> Sam, go to the Sam Ash in Castleton, IN, they have a ton of the X-7's there!



Thats where I went and they had little to nothing for amps and I didn't see a single 7 string in the store.


----------



## bostjan (May 29, 2006)

they're just to the right when you walk in the front door. You're right about the amps, though&#8230;there was not a single amp there worth mentioning aside from a Mesa Dual Recto with a blown fuse. I was there a week ago today, and they had three Washburn X-17's, an Ibanez GRX7, and some other cheapie off-brand with a broken string that the sales staff didn't know how to change. The guy I talked to was very smug and rude, and didn't know the first thing about guitars, yet seemed full of himself as though he was the guitar guru.

Anyway, if you want to check out the X-17, walk in the front door, and then go forward and to the right. They aren't with the other guitars, rather on a sort of circular display up front.

I'd be surprised if you like them, though. My Samick POS 7 plays better, but the X-17's have a decent tone.


----------



## Firebeard (May 29, 2006)

I always bypass the stuff upfront.  They had some Kramers in there when that exact store was Mars that really turns me off to whats up front.

Right now I'm thinking about the Dean Vendetta 1.7 or an Ibanez 7321 or maybe I should just look for a used 7421 or 7621. I really want a 7 string but I'm broke, with a lower case b 'cuz I can't afford to capitalize it!


----------



## bostjan (May 29, 2006)

The Dean Vendetta 1.7 looks nice. I purchased an über-cheap Dean Avalanche 7 and had some serious fret problems, but my midpriced Deans are all awesome!

I'm pretty happy with my RG7321. If you want one, you'd better move fast though, since they've been discontinued, and what you see for sale new are all that's left. If you buy one of those, prepare to swap both pickups and the nut, though.

A used RG7621/RG7421 will be the wtg if you want an Ibanez, although my Washburn WG-587 was a steal. But then, I have the Korean trem model.

In that price range, a used RG7621 would be the ultimate choice. The pickups are enough to get by, but you might swap out the bridge pickup for something better someday.


----------



## XEN (May 30, 2006)

I have the music123 wg587 and love it. It needed the standard setup, intonation, bridge and pickup height, new set of strings, but after that it sounded great. Its pickups are pretty hot too. They surprised me. The neck is thick. If you need thin, go Ibanez 7321. Go ibby anyway if you can find it for the same price.
I'm not disappointed at all. It's a good beater and is holding the 7-string department down while my baritone is being worked on.
As for the x-17, I would not buy a guitar with string trees on the headstock. It looks cheap as hell.


----------



## AbsentCurtis (May 30, 2006)

I've got a WG587 and a Vendetta 1.7. I really liked the WG587 until I got the Vendetta. The neck is much smoother and the stock pickups sound great. I rarely touch the Washburn now.


----------



## Town Drunk (May 30, 2006)

Hey am I crazy, (no need to answer that one guys) For some reason I think somewhere on the back cover of the last music 123 add there was a Washburn 7 with a 1/2 stack combo for 5 or 6 hundred.


----------



## Firebeard (May 30, 2006)

I didn't know they had ads. Ya learn something new everyday.


----------



## Kotex (May 30, 2006)

I wouldn't really say the neck was that thick, it's only slightly more than the rg7321.


----------



## No ConeSS (May 30, 2006)

I have the music123.com 587 as well. It's my first taste of 7 strings (hopefully not my last!!!), and it is surprisingly good for $200 new. As said above, it needed a new set of strings, and I haven't yet fixed the fret buzz, but its a nice guitar, especially one to see if the 7 string is your thing.


----------



## jufob (May 30, 2006)

I have both the Washburn WG 587V and the X7. I am happy with them both and do not plan to install some other hip or fashionable pickups because they are fine to me as they are. I rather spend my time playing and I have discovered for myself it doesn't really matter what I play on or through anyway...I still sound like me.


----------



## bostjan (May 30, 2006)

The WG 587 stock pickups are pretty nice, but with some decent Dimarzios, it'll scream!


----------



## XEN (May 31, 2006)

I agree the stock pickups are nice. I probably won't change mine. It's my Ibanez that really needs the help.
As for Deans, every Dean I have tried, 6 or 7 strings, I have really liked. Their 7-string Les Paul looking thing a few years ago was sweet. The 24.75" scale was cool on a 7 string too! I would say that the Dean is worth a try too. I'm sure the neck is way smoother and thinner than the Washburn.


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 1, 2006)

The Dean EVO? I lusted for a 6 string EVO for a while but never knew they made a 7 string til I came to this forum. Now I lust for the 7 string version.


----------



## Zane (Jun 2, 2006)

cool, Does the WG587 have alot of fret buzz in the higher frets?


----------



## XEN (Jun 20, 2006)

None at all on mine, but it is pretty well set up.


----------



## Berger (Jul 9, 2006)

I have a WG587 as well. I through some EVO7s in it and it really helped the sound out. I may switch and throw some other Dimarzios in there. That or I may do some coil tapping.

Either way I think its a nice beginner 7 string


----------



## Zane (Jul 13, 2006)

Just got it a week ago , i like it but i need to fix the neck and lower the action
one of my dads friends was messing with it and asked how much one cost i told him to guess and he said 400-500 dollars. The pickups arent bad at all or mabe thats because im a newb. All in all i have no problem with it, if anyone wants a decent guitar to dabble with 7s without spending an arm and a leg its a good guitar


----------



## peavey_impact (Jul 14, 2006)

I have the Chinese WG587 (fixed bridge) and I slapped a Dimarzio X2N-7 at the bridge....it turned it into a fukkin beast! I'm really impressed with the fit & finish of this guitar; I think its a great deal. As a 7-string newb though I am wrestling with that low B fret buzz. Any tips??


----------



## Zane (Jul 14, 2006)

Might have to ajust the truss rod?


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Jul 21, 2006)

peavey_impact said:


> I have the Chinese WG587 (fixed bridge) and I slapped a Dimarzio X2N-7 at the bridge....it turned it into a fukkin beast! I'm really impressed with the fit & finish of this guitar; I think its a great deal. As a 7-string newb though I am wrestling with that low B fret buzz. Any tips??


 I bought my first wg587 for 780 bucks in 2001. Now they cost 200bucks.
Since your a newb like many of us. Do not adjust the trussrod yourself.
This could lead to neck ruining. Go into a music store have the action setup the way you want it. with a possible frettdress. wich really I dont think you should have to deal with that. Although I had mine done to perfection.
I have a few wg587's and they beat alot out there for a fraction of the price.
Don't listen to anyone who disses washburn they're quality control has remained intact so far over many years with their tight neck pockets no other stock guitar can compare to the shear resonance of this bolt on. Even through all that paint (remember Alder is a tonewood. basswood has nice ok voice it is not strong sounding and it is very soft dents easily and requires lots of filler before finishing you got a better guitar my friend.You have an Alder body). prolly not near as much as the ibanez basswood body filler and paint combo. By the way my wg587's have the stock pickups still . Could you send me a personal message about the sound of those x2n-7 pickups? I currently use emg 81-7 in my other guitars. I even liked the sound of the stockers in my wg587 pretty raunchy. Do the x2n's sound like that dimebag jugga jugga electric blade sound? Also, "this is a professional grade stage-use guitar". I have tune-a-matic with stop tailpeice bridges.



Metal Ken said:


> its about the best thing you'll get new for 200$.. i knew a guy that had one, and he bought it for 50$.. lol.


"yeah well I lived in TN @ the time and realy needed the gas money."
Anyway I agree but, I would buy one over 300 dollar 7321 anyday due to the body being made of alder instead of basswood. In fact I would probably buy a tunamatic version one for more than therye asking- over buying a 7321 anyday.


----------



## Zane (Jul 21, 2006)

$780? wow so they went down alot, also when you say its a proffesional grade stage guitar do you mean it or do the "" mean your being sarcastic?
x2n-7 -those the stock pickups?


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Jul 22, 2006)

This is a professional quality instrument. I had a fretting maintenance and the action set adjusted by a professional. For 40 dollars. Now I have a durable instrument.They are more solid and take more abuse than your average bolt on neck sevenstring. As the advertisement says I used to throw one in my car everywhere I went it didn't go out of tune. The tuners are not average they have a higher ratio gear. probably due to the lower string having more pull when u pluck it doesn't move the tuner as easily. I use one on stage for some songs. Washburn has intonation done ala earvana. So the guitar sings in tune all the way down the neck.
Right now it has stock pickups. I wanted to know if anyone has tried the dimarzio x2n-7 hot high output pickups and how they sounded. Someone emailed me about them last night. They are pretty heavy sounding and not noisy. Very controllable and nice attack. Be sure to get the tunamatic bridge versions only. Specs are. tunamatic bridge with stop tailpiece, Alder body, bolt on hardrock maple neck, rosewood frettboard, 24 frett, dual humbuckers, 3 way switch, single volume, tone control, and mine has metallic red finish.Also 25.5 " scale.


----------



## Zane (Jul 22, 2006)

Cool matches the specs i ordered it with i got the gray version


----------



## Truckerfish (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, I just recently bought a WG587, and I don't really see anything wrong at all with it. My guitarist in my band also has one, but with no LFR and single coil. I think they're pretty nice guitars. They're fairly easy to maintain, and the different pickup settings are fun to toy around with. Pinch harmonics are a bit of a challenge though..


----------



## darren (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you for bumping a two-and-a-half-year-old thread!


----------



## Lorenzo (Aug 30, 2008)

A friend actually gave me the guitar for free today, and I'm loving it! I would totally recommend it


----------

